# I need some info



## pittmanvol (Feb 7, 2011)

I found some Bohning Black Copperhead broadheads and was wondering if there is any collectors out there that might need them. These have never been used and are still in the plastic box. I emailed Bohning and they told me they thought they might be between 20-25 years old. If anybody is interested please contact me. Thanks,Seth


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Seth.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

You might want to post that in the classifieds


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT.


----------

